# 1933 Lincoln?



## JLarkin (Sep 13, 2010)

http://southbend.craigslist.org/bik/1946122865.html

Looks like an Excelsior.  Tank doesn't fit.  Dunno.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2010)

Rear rack missing too? No front light on this model?


----------

